# [HOWTO]GUIDA ALLA CODIFICA DVD9 TO DVD5

## midall

GUIDA ALLA CODIFICA DVD9 TO DVD5 												AUTORE MIDALL

Questa guida ha lo scopo di farvi capire, in pochi semplici passi, come effettuare il reauthoring di un dvd video a doppio strato (9 GB) in uno a singolo strato (4,7 GB).

Purtroppo questa procedura non è una soluzione nativa per linux in quanto, come leggerete in seguito, dovrete emulare tramite Wine un ottimo programma freeware per sistemi operativi Microsoft.

Vi ricordo che ci sono leggi ben precise che puniscono la duplicazione di materiale coperto da copyright, ma questo non è il luogo adatto per parlarne. Ogni abuso fatto di questa guida comporterà l' eliminazione della stessa da parte dei moderatori del forum (nota aggiunta da me).

PROGRAMMI NECESSARI:

- Wine -- http://www.winehq.com -- uguale o superiore alla versione 20040716

- DvdShrink -- http://www.dvdshrink.org -- uguale o superiore alla versione 3.2

- growisofs (compreso nei dvd+rw-tools) -- http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

INSTALLAZIONE:

Procediamo ora con la fasi di installazione di Wine:

-Per utenti Gentoo:

Siccome la release di Wine richiesta attualmente è masked prima diamo un bel

```
echo "app-emulation/wine ~x86" > /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

e successivamente

```
emerge wine
```

-Per utenti Slackware:

Scaricate il tgz da www.linuxpackages.net e successivamente:

```
installpgk wine.tgz
```

-Per utenti rpm like:

```
rpm -ivh wine.rpm
```

-Qualora si volesse installare wine da sorgenti:

```
tar xvfz wine.tar.gz
```

entriamo nella directory e lanciamo:

```
./tools/wineinstall
```

N.B Per eseguire la fase di installazione dobbiamo loggarci come utente root

Ora installiamo growisofs

Per i possessori di distro rpm like basta installare l'rpm così come per Gentoo lanciate 

```
emerge dvd+rw-tools
```

 mentre per installazione da sorgenti lanciate in classico ./configure&&make&&make install

CONFIGURAZIONE

Ora configuriamo wine affinché possa avviare dvdshrink al meglio:

-entrate nella vostra home

-modificate il file .wine/config aggiungendo o modificando i parametri sotto riportati:

[Drive E]

"Path" = "/mnt/cdrom"

"Type" = "cdrom"

"Label" = "CD_as_HD"

"Filesystem" = "win95"

[Version]

; Windows version to imitate (win95,win98,winme,nt351,nt40,win2k,winxp,win20,win

30,win31)" },

"Windows" = "winxp"

; DOS version to imitate

;"DOS" = "6.22"

da notare che la configurazione punta a /mnt/cdrom  in caso abbiate scelto un mount point diverso per il vostro cdrom modificate tale linea.

Salvate il file e prepariamoci ad installare dvshrink

INSTALLAZIONE DVDSHRINK

Copiate l'eseguibile di dvdshrink nella vostra home (se fosse zippato lanciate 

```
unzip programma.zip
```

) e fate:

```
wine dvdshrink.exe
```

Partirà l'istallazione grafica proprio come avviene sotto Windows, seguite bene le istruzioni a video e terminate la fase di installazione. Da notare che durabte questa fase potrebbe darvi degli errori, voi ignorarteli!

Fatto cio avrete in /votrahome/.wine/fake_windows/Program Files/DVD Shrink in programma installato...

Ora avviamo il programma lanciando:

```
wine /votrahome/.wine/fake_windows/Program Files/DVD Shrink/DVD Shrink 3.2.exe
```

Ok ora siete davanti a DVDSHRINK!

CONFIGURAZIONE DVDSHRINK

A programma avviato modificate subito i seguenti parametri:

Edit >> Preference >> Preference  : Eliminate tutte le opzioni

                      Preview     : Vi consiglio di non attivare queste opzioni

		      Output File : Attivate tutte le opzioni tranne Logicla remapping..

		      Stream selection: Selezionate la vostra lingua ed il tipo di codifica.. questo è importante perchè se non li selezionate                   avrete prblemi a stabilire il code della lingua con mplayer

		      File I/O        : Attivate solo Check RPC2....

Date l'ok ed uscite dal programma.

FASE DI REAUTHORING

Ora inserite il DVD e fate il mount di esso:

```
mount /mnd/cdrom
```

Dopo di che avviate DVDshrink:

```
wine /votrahome/.wine/fake_windows/Program Files/DVD Shrink/DVD Shrink 3.2.exe
```

E cliccate ora su OPEN DISC.. partira la fase di analising

Finita questa fase nella parte sinistra vedrete la struttura del vostro DVD.. Naturlamente a noi ci interssa solo il FILM escludendo sia i menu che gli extra.... Quindi porcedete in questo modo:

Osservando la strutttura del dvd noterete la cartella "MAIN MOVIE".. 

apritela e con il tasto destro del mouse selezionate copia (troverete un soli file di come TITLE seguito da un numero)

Ora cliccate in alto a destra sul pulsente RE-AUTOR vi porterà ad una nuova schermata..

Ora sulla parte sinistra cliccate con il tasto destro del mouse e fate incolla (PASTE)

Selezionate nella parte destra Compressione settint ed deselezionate ciò che non vi interessa

Notere che deselezionando i contenuti che non vi interssano vedrete la percentuale (nella parte destra) che aumenta, ciò sta a significare il rapporto di compressione.. maggiore è la percentuale e minore sarà la compressione, quindi con un valore al 100% otterrete un DVD identico al sorgente!

Possimao raffinare tutto riducendo il fimato.. utile questa opzione se vogliamo eliminare i titoli di coda..

Per far cio  noterete nella parte sinistra un pulsante tipo |->| questo. Bene cliccate e vi apparirà un comodo player con cui potrete tagliare il vostro DVD                                               |<-|

Bene fatto ciò cliccate su backup e selezionate:

Target device >> Select backp target: ISO IMAGE FILE

                 Select target image file: o laciate quello che mette lui oppure salvate l'immagine dove volete

	      >> REGION FREE: selezionate REGION FREE

	      >> QUALITY SETTING: Atrtivate tutto

	      >> OPtion : deselzionate tutto

Ora diamo l'OK patirà la fase di creazione dell'iso.. l'operazione durarà a seconda di quanto dovrà riquantizzare il DVD..

AL fine un messaggio vi mostrerà dove è stata salvata la iso date l'ok e prepariamoci a masterrizzarla

MASTERIZZAZIONE ISO:

Aprite la console e posizionate dove avete salvato l'iso ora eseguite questo comando:

```
growisofs -overburn -speed=1 -dvd-compat -Z /dev/hdc=IMMAGINE.iso
```

Naturlamente cambiate /dev/hdc con il device del vostro masterrizzatoree il nome della ISO, da notare che l'opzione -speed=1 ottimizzerà la scrittura affinchè risulti un dvd compatibile con i lettori di casa ma ciò non vuol dire che scriverà ad 1X, infatti growisofs scriverà l'immagine secondo la velocità di scrittura supprotata dal dvd vergine.

Ora non vi resta che testare il dvd creato con un player oppure direttamente sul vostro DVD domestico...

Buona visione!!!!!

----------

## federico

Io ho un modo piu' facile, c'e' un programma che si chiama

lxdvdrip che fa tutto il processo di shrink da dvd9 a dvd5 interamente sotto linux e senza bisogno di copiare a mano prima tutto il dvd sul disco per poi ridimensionarlo.

lxdvdrip : http://developer.berlios.de/projects/lxdvdrip/

Noto solo ora che e' stato messo sotto portage, io lo uso dalla versione 1 e sul sito c'e' una versione 1.40

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Noto solo ora che e' stato messo sotto portage, io lo uso dalla versione 1 e sul sito c'e' una versione 1.40

 

Mi dici come si usa io ho provato ma mica ci sono riuscito

----------

## federico

Dunque vorrei avere la possibilita' di fare una prova al volo per ricordarmi la sintassi corretta ma non riesco ora...

Ad ogni modo col file che ho riportato in fondo io lancio lxdvdrip e poi interagisco con le domande che mi pone il programma, questi sono i miei default

```

Starting with these settings:

Language       1 (0=german,1=english)

Streamtool:    1 (1=streamdvd, 2=transcode parallel, 3=mplayer,4=transcode, 5=dvdbackup)

Multiplexer:   1 (1=tcmplex, 2=mplex)

Tmp-Dir:       /home/blackman/dvdcopy/

Title:         0 (0=calculate longest title)

Audio-Track:   5/ (1=german, 2=english, 3=german+english, 4=select other language, 5=input title Nr.)

AudioDefault:  0 (0=first track in chosen language, 1=AC3 with 6 channels preferred to AC3/2, 2=DTS first)

Subpicture:    -1 (Subpicture-Track-No, 0=no subpictures, -1=list)

Chapter:       1 (0=no, 1=yes)

Directory:     /home/blackman/dvdcopy/film-dvd (Directory for film, i. e. /tmp/film-dvd)

Files delete:  0 (0=no, 1=yes)

Factor:        0.000000

DVD-Reader:    /dev/dvd (Device-Name)

DVD-Burner:    /dev/dvd (Device-Name)

Burn-Prog:     1 (1=growisofs, 2=cdrecord-prodvd, 3=cdrecord-prodvd on the fly, 0=no burning)

RW format:     1 (0=no, 1=yes)

Wait for DVDR: 1 (1=yes, 0=no)

VOB-Player:    mplayer (Name of player for preview, default: mplayer, off=no preview)

DVDSpeed:      2

cdrecord-key:  CDR_SECURITY=insert_key_from_homepage

```

Come lo lanci dovrebbe leggere il cd e chiederti quale traccia o quali capitoli rippare, quali sottotitoli inserire (io sono solito inserire magari un paio di lingue, due sottotitoli e tagliare i contenuti extra anche se ho notato da amici che mantengono tutto che su televisori normali la qualita' non cambia)

Dopodiche' il programma inizia a macinare e rippa tutto il dvd gia' ridotto nella dir che hai specificato come temp dir, a quel punto e' masterizzabile comodamente (io uso k3b che ha qualche facilitazione per i dvd video)

Purtroppo non posso provarlo ora perche' non ho spazio su disco sufficiente ma se ti da degli errori strani proviamo a risolverli assieme 

Fede

Riporto in calce il mio file di conf che anche se e' un po' lungo forse ha la personalizzazione in inglese e un altro paio di cose settate:

```

# Configfile fuer lxdvdrip.

# All Parameters could be overwritten in the Commandline on the Fly.

# All Parameters must be like "paramter=value" without blanks.

 

# version of Config File

version=1.00

# Selection of the ripping Title, look with "lsdvd".

# With "titel=0" lxdvdrip selects automatically the longest Title.

# On the Commandline: "-t=".

titel=0

# Selection of the Language of the Audiotracks.

# 1 = german, 2 = english, 3 = german and english, 4,xx = Language xx,

# l = List, select the title (list and input)

# On the Commandline: "-a=".

audio=l

# Selection of Subpictures Track-Nr. Look with "lsdvd".

# With "l" lxdvdrip shows a List of available Subpicture-Tracks.

# Or select automatic via Language, i. E. with "untertitel=de".

# On the Commandline: "-u=".

untertitel=l

# Shrink Factor.

# "0": Factor will be calculated automatically.

# >0: Your Factor is used to shrink. 

# "-1": Testrip with transcode of a Chapter to calculate the Factor.

" "-2": Calculation of Factor with streamanalyze.

# On the Commandline: "-f=".

faktor=0

# Device of DVD-Reader.

# On the Commandline: "-dl=".

dvdleser=/dev/dvd

# Device for DVD-Burner.

# growisofs: normally "/dev/scd0".

# cdrecord-prodvd: normally "0,0,0", test with "cdrecord-prodvd -scanbus".

# On the Commandline: "-db=".

dvdbrenner=/dev/dvd

# Directory for the VOB-Files, used by "dvdauthor -t ...".

# On the Commandline: "-fv=".

filmverzeichnis=/home/blackman/dvdcopy/film-dvd

# Burning Program.

# "1": growisofs, "2": cdrecord-prodvd, "3": cdrecord-prodvd on the fly.

# On the Commandline: "-bp=".

brennprogramm=1

# Player to Preview VOB-Files after Ripping. Real Program-Name.

# No Preview with value "off".

# On the Commandline: "-mp=".

vobplayer=mplayer

# Language of the Program for Messages.

# "en"=English, "de"=german.

# On the Commandline: "-lang=".

language=en

# Selection of the preferred Audioformat.

# 0=ac3 2 Channel, 1=ac3 5.1, 2=dts.

# This parameter is ignored by mplayer or transcode as streamtool.

# On the Commandline: "-ad=".

audio-default=0

# Streamtool to Rip.

# Possible Values: streamdvd, mplayer, transcode, trans_par

# (Transcode parallel), copy.

# On the Commandline: "-st=".

streamtool=streamdvd

# lxdvdrip asks you to insert the DVD-R.

# 0=No Question, 1=Question, Pause.

# On the Commandline: "-wb=".

wait-burn=1

# Tmp-Directory. Only used with streamtool mplayer or transcode.

# On the Commandline: "-tmp=".

tmp=/home/blackman/dvdcopy/

# Delete VOB Files at End of Program?

# 0=no, 1=yes.

# On the Commandline: "-d=".

delete=0

# Multiplexer. Only used with streamtool mplayer or transcode

# Possible Values: "mplex", "tcmplex".

# On the Commandline: "-mplex=".

mplex=tcmplex

# Rip with Chapter Separation?

# Possible Values: 0=no, 1=yes

# On the Commandline: "-chap="

chapter=1

# Test free Disk Space before Ripping ?

# Possible Values: 0=no, 1=yes

# On the Commandline: "-free="

free=1

# Burning Speed for growisofs and cdrecord-prodvd.

# speed=0: Start without "-speed="

speed=2

# Extra-Parameter for growisofs.

# With dvdcompat=1 lxdvdrip starts "growisofs -dvd-compat".

# For a Description see "man growisofs".

dvdcompat=0

# Extra Parameters for cdrecord-prodvd.

# Not needed for growisofs.

# Key is available on Homepage of cdrecord-prodvd.

burnkey=CDR_SECURITY=insert_key_from_homepage

# Eject DVD after Ripping

# Values: 0=dont eject, 1=eject

eject=1

# DVD RW format before burn

# Options: 0=no, 1=yes

rw-format=1

# Name of the used Programs, "Program=Program-Filename".

# Optional the full Path could be set, i. E.

# "streamdvd_name=/usr/local/bin/streamdvd".

dvdauthor_name=dvdauthor

streamdvd_name=streamdvd

streamanalyze_name=streamanalyze

buffer_name=buffer

tccat_name=tccat

tcextract_name=tcextract

tcrequant_name=tcrequant

mplayer_name=mplayer

mplex_name=mplex

tcmplex_name=tcmplex

spumux_name=spumux

spuunmux=spuunmux

dvdbackup_name=dvdbackup

mkisofs_name=mkisofs

cdrecord_prodvd_name=cdrecord-prodvd

growisofs_name=growisofs

dvd+rw-format=dvd+rw-format

dvdunauthor_name=dvdunauthor

tcprobe_name=tcprobe

vamps_name=vamps

eject_name=eject

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Grazie mille federico appena ho l'occasione provo

----------

## federico

Ho trovato un baco interessante, se emergo lxdvdrip (ho provato la versione 1.3 e la 1.4 (e utilizzo funzionante la 1.0)) mi dice che non posso ottenere i sottotitoli se non utilizzo dvdstram maggiore di 0.4 ... PURTROPPO la 0.4 di dvdstream e' l'ultima release  :Smile: 

Appena ho qualche minuto di voglia vedo di capire che gli salta in mente  :Smile: 

EDIT: il problema nasce solo col mio file di configurazione che forse e' troppo vecchio !

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

esiste anche dvd::rip, ma non so se faccia dvd9 -> dvd5

----------

## Thundah

Sul sito leggo che non tiene i menu.. quindi.. tanto vale usare dvdshrink.. potrebbero fare in modo di poter tenere i menu, il film, audio + sottotitoli e killare extra. Pekkato

----------

## federico

"Tanto vale usare dvd shrink" che significa? Perche' "tanto vale" ?

----------

## midall

Lxdvdrip lo conosco tanto è che ho fatto io la submission bug affinchè venisse inserito nel portage...

Forse qualcuno di voi non ha ancora provato bene lxdvdrip..

purtroppo i tempi di ripping sono altissimi rispetto ad usare dvdshrink, e se per disgrazia volete ripparvi anche i sottotitoli lxdvdrip ci impiegherà una vita ed inoltre non potete ridimensionare il film insomma un buon progetto ma ancora immaturo!!!!!

E poi se qualcuno si fosse degnato di leggere bene il mio HOWTO avrà sicuramene notato che non si deve più fare il backup del dvd tramite dvdbackup.. modificando il config di wine come descritto farete il rip al volo del DVD!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@midall: l'howto l'ho letto bene solo che non digerisco bene i .exe

----------

## midall

@fedeliallalinea non era riferito a te  :Smile: 

@

----------

## federico

Oi ammetto che sono passato a conclusioni affrettate e non ho notato con attenzione la questione del backup su disco... Ora io non so quanto ci mettete voi a fare un dvd in questo stile con software windows ma a me non mi pareva mica cosi' lento lxdvdrip.. Saro' uno che prende la vita con calma ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Prometto che al prossimo dvd che mi capita provo con entrambi i sistemi per distinguere le tempistiche.

Fede

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Saro' uno che prende la vita con calma ?    

 

Fai bene  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## julius malchovitch

 *midall wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Drive E]
> 
> "Path" = "/mnt/cdrom"
> ...

 

Ho provato a seguire per filo e per segno la tua guida midall ma a me dvdshrink quando clicco su open disc non mostra alcun cd. 

La sezione l'ho configurata bene, e sì, il path l'ho cambiato secondo la mia configurazione e ho controllato 3 volte che avessi scritto bene.

Hai qualche idea?

PS. cambiando la versione di windows a win2k, win98 ecc non risolve il problema

----------

## oRDeX

Io effettuo tranquillamente backup da dvd9 a dvd5 senza vedere EXE   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## IgaRyu

In effetti e' strano: a sentire alcuni tutto fuziona perfettamente peccato pero che  ... se uso la soluzione DVD shrink da wine anche a me non presenta alcuna unita da cui leggere il dvd

Per quanto riguarda lxdvdrip: non c'e' verso ! Non comprime nemmeno  se lo preghi in aramaico antico .... m'e' toccato creare una mini partizione win per poterli copiare.....

Joe

----------

## =DvD=

Sbaglio o nessuno ti ha ringraziato? (sbaglio, ma non ho voglia di scorrere i post!!)

Allora ti ringrazio io: Grazie, mi hai tolto dalle brighe di cercare tutte ste cose da me  :Wink: 

lxdvdrip a me andrebbe anche bene, ma con alcuni dvd protetti (uno solo) non copia parecchi frames...

Cosi ti ritrovi l'adio di ora con il video di un minuto fa!!!

----------

## Thundah

Per utilizzare con successo DVD Shrink devo essere root, quindi trascino il VIDEO_TS.IFO nel programma, mi vede la struttura del dvd e backuppo. Semplice, veloce e copia anke i menu, cosa che lxdvdrip non fa.. quando la soluzione non esiste in linux.. purtroppo bisogna ripiegare su una appz di winzoz.. 

Mauro

----------

## federico

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Per utilizzare con successo DVD Shrink devo essere root, quindi trascino il VIDEO_TS.IFO nel programma, mi vede la struttura del dvd e backuppo. Semplice, veloce e copia anke i menu, cosa che lxdvdrip non fa.. quando la soluzione non esiste in linux.. purtroppo bisogna ripiegare su una appz di winzoz.. 
> 
> Mauro

 

La trascini da cosa? Io non ho nulla da trascinare...

----------

## federico

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Io effettuo tranquillamente backup da dvd9 a dvd5 senza vedere EXE   

 

Quando si dicono queste cose sarebbe bello spiegare anche cosa usi e che funzionalita' ti offre quello che usi...

Federico

----------

## n3m0

Trovo che questo link sia inerente anche se non l'ho letto ancora tutto.

Fatemi sapere che ve ne pare.

----------

## julius malchovitch

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> In effetti e' strano: a sentire alcuni tutto fuziona perfettamente peccato pero che  ... se uso la soluzione DVD shrink da wine anche a me non presenta alcuna unita da cui leggere il dvd
> 
> Per quanto riguarda lxdvdrip: non c'e' verso ! Non comprime nemmeno  se lo preghi in aramaico antico .... m'e' toccato creare una mini partizione win per poterli copiare.....
> 
> Joe

 

Ho trovato come risolvere il problema:

crea in ~/.wine/dosdevices un link simbolico alla cartella su cui il device del dvdrom verrà montato.

Ad esempio se nel config di wine il dvdrom è configurata come drive E e il mount point del dvd è /media/dvdrom crea un link simbolico così:

```

ln -s /media/dvdrom ~./wine/dosdevices/e\:

```

Ciao

----------

## midall

Vi ricordo che la guida è basata con wine uguale o superiore alla versione 20040716, in caso aveste installato una versione precedente a quella consigliata la procedura di utilizzare dvdshrink al 100% delle possibilità risulta IMPOSSIBILE...

P.S ricordatevi dova aver inserito il dvd di fare il mount di esso e successivamente avviare wine+dvdshrink

Bye

----------

## unarana

Intanto complimenti per l'ottima guida (uao! 30 min ed anche meno per il back-up di Matrix!)

[ot]

Volevo solo chiederti a che velocità conviene masterizzare il dvd per avere la compatibilità con i lettori   :Smile: 

[/ot]

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Vide

 *julius malchovitch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho trovato come risolvere il problema:
> 
> crea in ~/.wine/dosdevices un link simbolico alla cartella su cui il device del dvdrom verrà montato.
> ...

 

A me anche così continua non andare  :Sad:  la lista è sempre vuota...

----------

## Vide

Ah capito perchè...è il supermount che scazza (che balle però...devo smontare e montare a mano così, uff  :Razz: )

----------

## Vide

Ho dovuto disabilitare il check sul region code del DVD sennò mi dava problemi a settarlo e cmq quando parte mi da un errore su E:\ (il mio DVD) not ready...mmmmmh

A qualcuno è capitato?

----------

## midall

 *unarana wrote:*   

> Intanto complimenti per l'ottima guida (uao! 30 min ed anche meno per il back-up di Matrix!)
> 
> [ot]
> 
> Volevo solo chiederti a che velocità conviene masterizzare il dvd per avere la compatibilità con i lettori  
> ...

 

Grazie per i complimenti, pensavo di aver fatto un buco nell'acqua a fare sta guida ed invece vedo che a molti di voi interessa l'argomento.

Se dai una occhiata alla fine del mio howto vedrai che è consigliato utilizzare growisofs settando il valore speed=1 così facendo stai tranquillo che verrà creato un dvd adatto a qualsiasi lettore domestico.

Bye   :Smile: 

----------

## Vide

Midall (innanzitutto grazie per l'howto, non l'ho ancora fatto  :Smile:  ), mi potresti dire cortesemente com'è configurato a livello di software di sistema il tuo PC con il quale fai andare DVDShrink?

Usi udev? sei su 2.6 o 2.4? non usi cose come supermount o simili, immagino.

Uffa, perchè a me non funge??  :Sad: 

----------

## Vide

Aaaaahhh ce l'ho fattaaaaa!

Il ragionamento logico più semplice e che pareva il più stupido ha funzionato!! Dato che diceva "drive not ready", ho detto: perchè non proviamo ad attivarglielo a mano piazzandoci con una console dentro la directory del DVD?". E ha funzionato!!!   :Very Happy: 

EDIT

cmq ho dovuto anche cambiare di lettore. Il lettore che ho è una ciofeca a quanto pare, mentre col master pare proprio andare tranquillo

----------

## unarana

 *midall wrote:*   

> [
> 
> Se dai una occhiata alla fine del mio howto vedrai che è consigliato utilizzare growisofs settando il valore speed=1 così facendo stai tranquillo che verrà creato un dvd adatto a qualsiasi lettore domestico.
> 
> 

 

 *midall wrote:*   

> da notare che l'opzione -speed=1 ottimizzerà la scrittura affinchè risulti un dvd compatibile con i lettori di casa ma ciò non vuol dire che scriverà ad 1X, infatti growisofs scriverà l'immagine secondo la velocità di scrittura supprotata dal dvd vergine.

 

Solo che ho un master 16x ed i supporti a 12...

Così me li scrive a 12x e non penso che un lettore casalingo li digerisca tanto bene   :Smile: 

...oppure ho capito male  :Question: 

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## midall

 *Vide wrote:*   

> Midall (innanzitutto grazie per l'howto, non l'ho ancora fatto  ), mi potresti dire cortesemente com'è configurato a livello di software di sistema il tuo PC con il quale fai andare DVDShrink?
> 
> Usi udev? sei su 2.6 o 2.4? non usi cose come supermount o simili, immagino.
> 
> Uffa, perchè a me non funge?? 

 

Grazie per i complimenti anche a te   :Razz: 

ho visto che hai risolto il problemi quindi buon rip  :Smile: 

Per la cronaca io uso vanilla-kernel 2.6.9 udev kde 3.3.0 alsa-jack vlc come player dvd e mainactor per l'editing video.. niente cosa tipo supermount, anche se è scocciante preferisco decidere io quando fare il mount di qualcosa

Cipz

----------

## federico

Ho provato il sistema e sembra funzionare bene, l'unica cosa che non mi funziona e' il sistema di riduzione dei frame, quello che ti permette di scegliere da che punto a che punto vuoi rippare il disco, in pratica se lo uso l'interfaccia dvdshrkink sparisce ed e il programma praticamente si pianta.

Qualche consiglio ?

Federico

----------

## midall

Stai utilizzando le versioni di wine e dvdshrink richieste come descritto nella guida?

Ti chiedo questo perchè a me non da il tuo problema

Bye

----------

## federico

Si dunque sto utilizzando dvdshrink 3.2 e wine 20041201 , dovrebbero essere giuste... La configurazione del config e' stata elementare, ho poi fatto il link simbolico per accedere al disco come suggerito (senza non mi funzionava) e tutto funziona tranne quella sezione li, che inesorabilmente mi blocca l'applicazione.

----------

## _a_valente_

Sto cercando di fare una copia di backup da originale (di mia proprieta') del DVD del Signore degli Anelli. Mi sono attenuto scrupolosamente a questa bellissima guida, ma per ben 2 volte arrivato al 92% di encoding mi esce con un errore "cannot write to..."

Potrebbe essere un problema di protezione del supporto?

grazie dell'aiuto

----------

## midall

non è che staio cercando di salvare l'iso generata da dvdshrink su una partizione fat32.. ricorda che le partizione fat hanno un limite massimo per un file di 4 Gb

----------

## gaffiere

provato anche io la guida oggi!  :Smile:  è arrivato un bel masterizzatore DVD LG 16x   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

primo: complimenti!

secondo: proverò anche gli altri metodi comparsi nel thread -> sono curioso di vedere come vanno

terzo: ma perchè alla fine me l'ha scritto a 2x?!?!? i supporti sono verbatim a 8x.

quarto: sulla ps2 a un certo punto incomincia a scattare il film. (ps2 non modificata e il film scatta verso la fine) -> qualche idea?

see ya

----------

## _a_valente_

 *midall wrote:*   

> non è che staio cercando di salvare l'iso generata da dvdshrink su una partizione fat32.. ricorda che le partizione fat hanno un limite massimo per un file di 4 Gb

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

sgamato in pieno!! non mi sarebbe mai venuto in mente.....

gira e rigira e' sempre colpa di sta cacchio di partizione con xp..

grazie mille e buone feste!

p.s. avete fatto caso (me ne sono accorto scrivendo) che XP e' anche una faccina? occhi strizzati come se avesse morsicato un limone e lingua fuori dallo schifo... mi pare che si addica bene...

magari lo sapevate gia', ma io me ne sono accorto adesso e mi gongolero' tutto il giorno..   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## paraw

Ciao a tutti... continuo qui la discussione bloccata nell'altro thread...

Volevo dire... in effetti sì, avevo letto questo topic, ma ho 2 appunti da fare. Innanzitutto non volevo usare Wine, e mi chiedevo infatti se ci fosse un programma nativo Linux per lo shrink. Ho quindi provato lxdvdrip, ma purtroppo sembra dare problemi apparentemente perché il mio computer è un AMD64. Spero di non aver scatenato "guerre" con il messaggio precedente...  :Wink:  Cmq se ci sono suggerimenti saranno ovviamente ben accetti.

----------

## gutter

 *paraw wrote:*   

>  Spero di non aver scatenato "guerre" con il messaggio precedente...  

 

Non ti preoccupare non hai scatenato alcun tipo di guerra   :Wink:  Preferiamo in questo forum avere pochi thread che trattano di un argomento piuttosto che molti thread separati, dal momento che in futuro la consulatzione delle "esperienze" degli altri utenti sia più veloce  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koho

dopo che ho rippato un dvd9 in una iso da 5gb come posso fare per vederla?

altra domanda:

mi sto facendo una copia di shrek dal dvd di panorama, ma nella struttura sono presenti title1 e title2 nella cartella main movie, entrambi da 4 giga ed entrambi con il film.

il processo con dvdshrink dura esattamente il doppio di un normale 9->5

ho provato a premere il pulsante "angle" del dvd ma non cambia niente.

Mi sapete spiegare l'esistenza di due main movie nel disco?

grazie mille

----------

## Thundah

Ciao a tutti, volevo dire che sono riuscito a far andare MoviejackDVD e MoviejackDVD XL tramite  wine. A differenza di dvd shrink questi programmi sono a pagamento è vero, ma permettono di eliminare del tutto le parti che non interessano, dvdshrink invece mette stillimages che occupano cmq diversi MB. Facendo una prova ho visto che capita che la modalità still images puo rubare anke 200 MB...

I due software citati sono uno la prima versione, uno la seconda. Per la prima versione è tutto ok, installate, mettete il serial (comprato!!!) e usate il sftware (c'è qualch bug nell'interfaccia, ma si dovrebbe capire)! Per la seconda versione, aihme, anche se comprate il prog siete costretti a cracckarlo, perché non si riesce a inserire il serial, il programmino che craccka il file exe funziona alla grande. Cmq ci tengo a sottolineare una cosa, se volete usare i software, beh comprateli, rispettando così coloro che hanno speso ore di lavoro per crearli!

Mauro

----------

## calvizia

Il principio è:

perchè usare un applicativo windows sotto linux?

Certo se funziona perchè no!

Giusto.

Però, se tutti usano quello magari non c'è interesse a far crescere gli altri... puo essere?

Io dal canto mio cerchero' come sto facendo da un pò di tempo di usare solo ed esclusivamente GNU/linux senza accedere ad applicativi windows.

Altro quesito: ma non c'è possibilità di sfruttare qualcosa che gira su Mac OS X? per fare l'operazione descritta.. visto che con darwin ho amici che fanno dei lavoretti eccellenti?

Esistono programmi in postprocessing per MacX che su windows ce li sognamo....

mahh.. chi ci capisce è bravo...

Io aspetto un bel software... come NERO RECODE su linux....

Bah

----------

## Thundah

Ciao carissimo,

programmi windows su linux.. anche a me suona male.. però purtroppo devo ricorrere a questo perché effettivamente manca del software per linux. Sto anche tribulando col dvd-writer perché ovviamente su linux è supportato molto male.. fa pietà. Stranamente su windows va senza problemi.

Capisci la mia necessità di far girare alcune appz su linux?

Però se conosci un software x comprimere DVDz che mantiene menu e che ti permette di tagliare gli extra e se conosci un software per masterizzare che sia free e che funzioni... beh fammelo sapere. Sono il primo ad evitare di utilizzare software windows quando è possibile.

Altra cosa.. MS Word sarà anche un cesso, ma abiword, oowriter,.. sono ben peggio...

Scusa se mi sono sfogato, buona giornata

Mauro

----------

## X-Drum

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altra cosa.. MS Word sarà anche un cesso, ma abiword, oowriter,.. sono ben peggio...
> 
> 

 

questo passa il convento......

imho cmq ooffice va + che bene e ci lavoro parecchio anche...

----------

## nick_spacca

Ritiro in ballo questo topic perche', usando dvdshrink con wine, tutto funziona bene se faccio una copia diretta dal DVD, se altresi ho gia la struttura di un DVD copiata sull'HD (tipo tramite dvdbackup), non riesco ad usare dvdshrink in quanto l'opzione "open file.." non mi da la possibilita' di scegliere alcuna directory...l'unica scelta e' un "fantomatico"  desktop, che pero' non porta a nulla...

Questo e' un problema che ho con TUTTE le versioni di dvdshrink > 3.05b (o qualcosa di simile)

In sostanza penso sia un problema di confuigurazione di wine...ma non riesco a capire quale...

----------

## X-Drum

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> ... 
> 
> In sostanza penso sia un problema di confuigurazione di wine...ma non riesco a capire quale...

 

uhm si dovrebbe essere quello il problema,

prova ad aggiungere nel file di conf di wine un fake drive che punta

alla tua home directory oppure a /

----------

## Thundah

Ciao, anke a me dava quel problema! Prova a trascinare il file VIDEO_TS.IFO in dvdshrink!

----------

## nick_spacca

@X-Drum: avevo gia i tutti i collegamenti a posto, ho comunque aggiunto anche quello alla mia home ma non succede nulla di diverso.

La cosa pero' strana e' che se invece di fare il backup completo gli dico di fare il "re-authoring" mi vede tutte le cartelle che voglio...in questo modo pero' non posso + mantenere i menu'....

Al solito...non e' un grosso problema..neanche medio...pero' se si potesse aggiustare...beh meglio  :Wink: 

@Thundah: non ho mai provato in questo modo...appena ho tempo provo...

----------

## shimitar

Ciao, a me da questo errore:

"failed to read file "E:\""

Seek error

dopo che ho selezionato il drive da cui voglio leggere il DVD (è un /dev/sr0, dvd usb2 montato correttamente).

Potete aiutarmi?

----------

## shimitar

Mi rispondo da solo, ora funziona. PErchè? non lo so.

ciao

----------

## rota

come  fare una  trasofrmazzione       da dvd 9 a dvd 5

usando   'encoding ma  non   il   transcoding (DVD:ripp)

anche da shell..

penso di usare ffmpeg 

prima devvo  convertire  i  file.vob in mpg   come  faccio??

un aiutino.... :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: Last edited by rota on Tue Mar 29, 2005 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n3mo

E' una domanda o un'affermazione?

----------

## rota

m....secondo   te??? :Crying or Very sad: 

glogando un pochino....o trovato...mencoder..

pero  io volevo  ...sapere come fare tutto a manina......senzza scriipt è tool.... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## n3mo

Questa?

----------

## Cazzantonio

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-243878-highlight-dvdshrink.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-289947-highlight-dvdshrink.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-249462-highlight-dvdshrink.html

per questo tipo di domande di solito sui usa la funzione "cerca" del forum..... provala, vedrai che ti piacerà....

----------

## rota

grazzie....

io  o cercato nell forum...pero facevo male la ricerca..tutto qui....o cercato....encondiong....e non mi avevva datorisultati... :Embarassed: 

----------

## X-Drum

beh si con encodiong è difficile che salti fuori qualcosa da 

una ricerca....cmq nn ti scoraggiare al primo tentativo la prox 

volta..... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *rota wrote:*   

> io  o cercato nell forum...pero facevo male la ricerca..tutto qui....o cercato....encondiong....e non mi avevva datorisultati...

 

bastava scrivere "dvd9 dvd5" nella finestra di ricerca....

----------

## gutter

@rota: continua in un dei thread suggeriti da cazzantonio, scegli quello che si adatta meglio alla tue esigenze che faccio il merge.

EDIT: Fatto il merge del thread di rota.

----------

## redmatrix

```

media-video/dvd9to5

Perl script to backup the main feature of a DVD-9 on DVD-5

A program to rip double layer discs (9gig) to single layer discs (5 gig).

```

L'ho trovato 1 minuto fa dopo aver aggiornato  portage, vedo un po di che si tratta e vi fo saper qualcosa. Bye.

Scusate, ho notato anche LDVD che come link alla homepage ha un fantomatico http://ldvd9to5.gff-clan.net/, qualcuno mi aiuta a testarli?

Grazie.

----------

## khris81

qualche nuova info su questo dvd9to5???

----------

## koho

ci sono sviluppi riguardo progetti nativi linux per rimpiazzare dvdshrink?

ho sempre usato la configurazione wine+dvdshrink ma adesso dopo aver stage1ato tutto non funzia piu'.

dvdshrink mi vede il dvd facendo open ma mi dice read error e non riesce a leggere il contenuto.

ho fatto i link ai dev, ho provato tutti i sistemi win, ho provato anche col vecchio config.

che sia udev che crea problemi? (prima non lo avevo)

resta il fatto che preferirei, come credo tutti, un programma linux   :Wink: 

(si e' poi capito perche' non e' stato fatto il porting di dvdshrink?   :Surprised:  )

----------

## scheggia

http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/

magari può essere utile

----------

## koho

qualcuno lo usa?

prestazioni rispetto wine+dvdshrink?

sbaglio o puo' tenere solo un sottotitolo?

----------

